#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  How technology improvements are effects the nature?

## சந்தோஷ்

Technology improvements are growing day by day. From those technological developments our nature also getting effected. How can we protect our nature for the current and future people?

----------


## The Witcher

> Technology improvements are growing day by day. From those technological developments our nature also getting effected. How can we protect our nature for the current and future people?


What you mean? are you asking the effected things is good or bad?

----------


## Bhavya

> What you mean? are you asking the effected things is good or bad?


He is asking how to protect our nature from the bad effects of technological developments for our current and future generation as our life is depends on nature.

----------

